# I wonder....



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

I shared some pics of a Cohiba I had that I thought was an ISOM. People didn't recognize the tubo, and after a little research it appeared to me that Cohiba only made the yellow/black tubo used for the Singlo cigar. I then noticed this (pic #1) on the back of the tubo. The message was signed by Habanos company logo, and so I checked out the website. It appears Habanos is a sort of quality checker/verifier of country-of-origin company for ISOMs, and that can explain the tube. That makes the cigar in my humi 100% Cuvano, and quality checked on top of that. That makes me happy. What do you guys think?

Here is the site URL http://www.habanos.com/que_es.asp

I quote

"The Habano Denomination of Origin may be applied to all cigars in which *100 per cent of the tobacco used has been grown in Cuba*. Likewise, it is an essential requirement that all cigars *manufactured in Cuba* are subjected to numerous quality control checks, both during the agricultural and curing process, as well as during all stages of manufacturing in the factory...

...*Denomination of Origin Protection. This is a guarantee of quality and origin that is awarded to only the best cigars manufactured in Cuba under the strictest quality control measures, with the best leaves selected from the island's tobacco regions.*


----------



## Keydet (Dec 31, 1999)

It's a FAKE! :sb :sb :c 

Its one of those cigars made by the Monte Cristi fakers in the DR who make the glass topped Cohibas. Die! :gn


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

I highly doubt that but again I won't judge until I smoke it.


----------



## Keydet (Dec 31, 1999)

The only Cohiba Tubos look like this:

http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/548/sort/1/cat/all/page/1

http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/547/size/big/sort/1/cat/534

Every thing else: FAKE :gn :sb :c


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

I know what the Cohiba tubo looks like. This tubo is not by Cohiba, if you read I stated its from the company Habanos.

I quote myself, "...after a little research it appeared to me that Cohiba only made the yellow/black tubo..."

Seems people are so quick to want to believe a Cuban is a fake. Again (third time I'm stating) I will not judge until I smoke it. Seeing that site, and doing research leads me to believe that not only is this a real Cohiba, but it went through a company that gaurantees its craftsmanship.


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

I am a newb, maybe I can put the answer into newb terms...

Yes there is a company called Habanos S.A. in Cuba, who distribute ALL Cuban cigars (all real ones at least), and they do garantee the cigars, check them for quality and allocate the cigars to distributors.

The tubos you have Cohiba doesn't make. Since Cohiba doesn't even make tubos in that variety, Habanos S.A. could never/would never allocate them to a distributor. The Habanos S.A. authentification is fake, the same person copying the Cohiba name also copied the Habanos logos. 

Smoke the cigar, if you enjoy it thats all that matters, but its fake, suck it up. Sometimes it's hard to admit you've been had, but it happens to all of us. Let this teach you a lesson. Hope I don't offend you in any way, just trying to break it to you nicely. (I speak from experience, I've smoked plenty of fake ISOM's I thought were legit...and had an even harder time admiting to myself they were fake)

-Joe


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

Jsabbi01 said:


> I am a newb, maybe I can put the answer into newb terms...
> 
> Yes there is a company called Habanos S.A. in Cuba, who distribute ALL Cuban cigars (all real ones at least), and they do garantee the cigars, check them for quality and allocate the cigars to distributors.
> 
> ...


That's the most intelligent thoughtful reply yet. I am not offended. I never said they were real hence the whole "I'll wait till I smoke". From what I read and considered, I believe Habanos shipped the cigar in that tubo. If you're saying Habanos would never make their own tubo, I will not argue that point because I am not educated on habanos's distribution techniques. At least now I know habanos is a legit company, and I will try to research more and see what I find. Great reply by the way.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Yes, i do have more contact with legit Cuban cigars, and i havent seen a Cohiba tubo like that one. Habanos S.A. is the Oficial and ONLY Exporter of cuban tobacco products, thats why people relay on its seals to prove it is 100% legit cuban. But Habanos SA, as I understand is not involved in the production or packing of the cigars, just the exportation. But as I said, i havent seen a Cohiba tubo like that one so i am really doubting it could be legit, but until you try it, no one will know. So best of luck and i hope it is a great one.


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks DonVon, just trying to be helpful, just watch out next time, wasting money on fake cigars is money that could be spent on real NC (non cuban) cigars. I've learned the hard way more than once, just hoping that you don't make the same mistakes. I bought a few tubed RyJ No1's that looked flawless, tubo was authentic looking, but the cigars were such a dissapointment to smoke. So go light up that puppy and let us know what you think after you smoke it.

Check this out for more info on Habanos SA http://www.habanos.com/

-Joe


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

yea that's the link I used that made me wonder if habanos made the tubo. Other than that, I love NC's I think I have become an official Padron *fixed typo woops* fan. I have a review under the non-habanos check it out. I want to buy a box, so I'm looking at prices. I just like to have an ISOM very rarely more for sentimental reasons


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Let someone who's been had, weigh in here. How exactly do I out this without being cruel?

_IT"S FAKE !_

The BOTL here are trying to help you out in everyway they can. Chalk this one up as a learning experience and move on. If you continue to argue and refuse to admit you got jipped; you're likely to alienate a lot of people here who would have normally come to your rescue! YOU NEED TO MOVE ON!

Just my .02!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

DonVon said:


> I highly doubt that but again I won't judge until I smoke it.


If you've already made up your mind it is real, why post here?

What is written on the tube is meaningless, if it is fake they can print any damned thing they want on there.

What is meaningful is that Cohiba does not make a tube like that. Most people will realize what that means. If you're still not convinced, look at the construction. Does it have a proper cap? What are the exact dimensions? Smoking will not tell you anything if you don't have a lot of experience with real cubans.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

What is written on the tube is meaningless said:


> Don Von,
> 
> Seangar is right, you will be amaze how good these people when it comes to faking cigars. the tubo you've got with prints is one of the cheapest form of faking, they just do that in their house like homework.
> Amigo be carefull, you haven't seen some good fakes yet. showing you a box with cuban gov. seal, habano seal and when you open it, another couple of piece paper telling you about cuban cigar and how to aged them.
> ...


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

pinoyman said:


> Seangar is right, you will be amaze how good these people when it comes to faking cigars. the tubo you've got with prints is one of the cheapest form of faking, they just do that in their house like homework.
> Salud!


Yes, just look here: http://www.justfakes.com/

These guys sell government seals, labels, holograms, the whole deal. People are making serious money selling fakes.

I hope I didn't sound meanspririted, that was not my intention. Look at a cigar one of the people here had recently.

http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/588/sort/1/cat/519/page/1

The size (before smoking it) was the only clue that it was a fake (a little thick and a little long), given that the company simply does not make that size cigar. From what I understand, the label looked good. Look at the pictures under counterfeit cigars in the galleries. Some of the boxes look fantastic....yet the contents are fake. You have to be careful.

Sean


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Keydet said:


> It's a FAKE!
> 
> Its one of those cigars made by the Monte Cristi fakers in the DR who make the glass topped Cohibas. Die!





DonVon said:


> I highly doubt that but again I won't judge until I smoke it.
> 
> I know what the Cohiba tubo looks like. This tubo is not by Cohiba, if you read I stated its from the company Habanos.


y'know, i'm not gonna keep quoting you and what others who have a lot more experience here keep telling you.
what i will say is, "YOU NEED TO LISTEN!"

just because someone takes the time to type it out in 3 paragraph form and take you step by step WHY it's a fake, you believe them?

sometimes you'll just have to take what others with obviously a lot more experience than you do on here say as the truth, without having a long drawn out explaination.

the people ON HERE, CLUB STOGIE, are NOT trying to screw you over, we're trying to help, and if you keep on acting like nobody on here knows what the hell they're talking about.... well.... keep on buying fakes for all i care.

sorry to be a d*ck about it, but dude, wake up and take some advice from these people. how many times has it been now? 2... 3?


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Hate to say it but I agree, its not a real Cohiba in any way shape or form.
I'll post some pics of a lot of the fake cohibas I have in my seperate collection of junk tonight.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

She's a fake. No doubt in my mind. Pictures tell the story.


----------



## Steeltown (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't know enough to give any feedback on whether it is fake or not.

But I do know that these guys here know a lot more than I (and I'm guessing you as well) and I would listen to them.

I'm not sure I see the point of starting another thread to try to tell everyone they "are wrong" and you are convinced it is real. If you now think it's legit, then fine, but I wouldn't have started a new thread to try to tell these guys they are wrong. 

MHO.


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> If you've already made up your mind it is real, why post here?


 I just want to emphasize that I am not 100% convinced. That is why I am posting here. I wanted input as to what people thought about the tubo being from Habanos. Like I said it would have made sense if the tubo was made by Habanos, but since everyone says Habanos won't make that tube IM NOT ARGUING .



hollywood said:


> ...YOU NEED TO MOVE ON!
> 
> Just my .02!


 I don't want to see what happens if I post a death of a family member. It's not something I need to "get over" because I'm not sweating it at all really. I have pleanty of great cigars in my humi, the reason this one is a fake is because I didn't buy it. It was given to me. I'm not saying I can never be tricked into buying a fake, what I am saying is that I normally get my ISOMs from people I know and can trust. It sucks that my gf's friend who is CUBAN can't bring me some from Cuba, but I plan to find another reliable source


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

Steeltown said:


> I'm not sure I see the point of starting another thread to try to tell everyone they "are wrong" and you are convinced it is real.
> MHO.


 I re-read my own posts in this thread, and from what I gather that was not what I was doing at all. I hope it is not interpreted like that.



IHT said:


> ...just because someone takes the time to type it out in 3 paragraph form and take you step by step WHY it's a fake, you believe them?


 I never made a decision, I appreciate the fact that he took my observation and commented on it. Rather than saying ITS FAKE, and repeating something I had already posted. I was only wondering if Habanos might have made that tubo, and he replied saying they wouldn't.

Finally let this be the death of this thread, because I don't want to step on toes. I do recognize the experience here, and that is why I posted. I'm not trying to say I know better, because as Socrates said "A wise man knows that he really knows nothing at all." Thanx for the input, and especially those that really went the extra mile with their insightful and intelligent replies. Off to work, catchya guys l8er.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

For the same reason that people who know better buy glass top Cohiba Esplendidos ANYWAY, just for a few laughs, I would hang on to that tube. First, it is true, Habanos SA does not produce a tube of that design. Whatever is inside, the product is suspect from jump street. If you like NC's, as you say, then you should enjoy that smoke. What you have is a non-cuban product with alot of conversation-starting ability and certainly an item to hold onto for posterity. Fake as it may be, it is still a piece of ephemera(?). It's unique anyway.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

> I plan to find another reliable source


A Hauku for DonVon on the haiku page.....


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

LOL, yea the tubo will be with me forever. Lonely Smoker, I should mail the tubo around for everyone on CS to sign huh? LOL authentic fake. As for the haiku, next time I have a great smoke and I feel inspired I'll dedicate my next poem to you Sean. Off to the work I dread. l8z


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

I guess I should have stated the case differently...That cigar could be made with cuban tobacco, but Habanos SA did not put it into the market. And like I said, it's a huge conversation piece. 
Habanos SA usually says "The rich aromatic flavor of this fine Havana cigar will be protected by this aluminum container until opened."
Romeo y Julieta SA
well, at least that's what RyJ says. Although it may seem like a heavy hand, it bears repeating that if the Gorillas know one thing, it's "alternative packaging" and they will let loose in a flurry if they spot something questionable. Short of ripping into them or back-flaming them, you can be sure that their responses are not intended to hurt you.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

I read through this entire thread and I now feel like bashing my head into a wall until it turns into pomagranate jelly. 

So that you don't waste an entire afternoon reading the thread, let me sum it up for you:

it's duck season
no it's rabbit season

it's duck season
no it's rabbit season

it's duck season
no it's rabbit season

it's duck season
no it's rabbit season

it's rabbit season
no it's rabbit season

got it!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

too late 909!


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Be vewy vewy quiet, Don Von is hunting wabbit


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Nely said:


> too late 909!


Thanks............ Nely


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Hey DonVon you seem like a nice enough fellow but you keep setting yourself up to get your balls broken..You seem preoccupied with smoking a cuban..I have never had one and I'm content with it..There are a lot of good smokes to try that you can get your hands on without all the fuss....Enjoy..


Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

c2000 said:


> Hey DonVon you seem like a nice enough fellow but you keep setting yourself up to get your balls broken..You seem preoccupied with smoking a cuban..I have never had one and I'm content with it..There are a lot of good smokes to try that you can get your hands on without all the fuss....Enjoy..
> 
> Jerry in Minnesota.


 ??! I'll just leave it at exclamations and question marks. The saying is right what ever you say will be *misinterpreted* and used against you. I'm not preoccupied at all, and if it is that big of a taboo I will stick to posting my poems and reviews

off to smoke a St. Cristobal Dominican of course:bx


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

I just saw this and thought it would be funny as hell to post when someone gets kicked off (like I probably will be:w)


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

Just wanted to add that the "Cohiba" depicted in the picture died last night. Disgracefully...  I was :al so I decided what a perfect time to :w. If I had any hope of it being a real ISOM, they were dashed in the first few puffs. It wasn't even a good fake to smoke. :tg Ohh well, thats just gona make the next real one I smoke extra sweet.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

And so it is written, my fellow weary-eyed primates, the saga ends here. :z


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Uniputt said:


> And so it is written, my fellow weary-eyed primates, the saga ends here. :z


Saga or chapter?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

radar said:


> Saga or chapter?


RUN ON SENTENCE


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

IHT said:


> RUN ON SENTENCE


heh heh ... nice one.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

IHT said:


> RUN ON SENTENCE


Tourret's Spasm??????


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Tourret's Spasm??????


"i'll have a coke"


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

HAHAHAHA.........

"You insignifi-cant little F**k!" :r


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

you only like that move because your favorite "actor" is in there... RJ


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

he's not little!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

lol @ Radar


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey, DonVon. You coming to the SD Mini-herf?


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

LasciviousXXX said:


> lol @ Radar


You and the rest of the world


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

galaga said:


> Hey, DonVon. You coming to the SD Mini-herf?


I really want to go, I'm going to PM you but chances are if it's in March my life is way too upsidedown to go. Plus in a couple months I'll have a better supply of 'gars to share so maybe a later herf.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

DonVon said:


> Plus in a couple months I'll have a better supply of 'gars to share so maybe a later herf.


I heard those Cohibas with the glass tops are pretty tasty. Not too expensive, either, you should pick some up and bring a few to the herf.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Well, seems like this thread needs closure. He got the cigar, showed the cigar, smoked the cigar, found the truth. End of story.

I'm closing this thread but not deleting it due to some educational properties.


----------

